#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Ich fühle mich leer >

## styleboy

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich hab en broblem ich fühl mich sau leer ich hab voll wenig gefühle momentan bei musik allem eigentlich was kann man da machen :Huh?:  
und des is doch nicht normal oder? 
ich hab auch ängste mit psichotischen hintergrund 
aber momentan geht es mir realtiv gut

----------


## Christiane

Hallo, 
Gefühlsleere ist sicher nicht normal. So etwas entwickelt sich über einen längeren Zeitraum. Manchmal sind die Ursachen offensichtlich, z.B. unglückliche Lebensumstände oder schlechte Erfahrungen. Es gibt aber auch Menschen, bei denen man die Ursache für die Entwicklung von psych. Problemen herausfinden muss.  
Es ist wichtig, daß man die Gründe für deine Gefühlsleere herausfindet und bespricht, wie man damit umgehen kann. Es gibt auch Strategien, wie man da gegensteuern kann bzw sein Leben so einrichtet, dass es einem besser geht. Das alles lernst du in einer Psychotherapie. Am besten fängst du damit an, wenn du relativ gut drauf bist. Denn dann fällt dir das Reden leichter. 
Viel Erfolg,
Christiane

----------


## das_bienchen

wie ich gelesen hab hast du von deinem psychologen Tabletten bekommen, also bist du schon in Behandlung? was meint denn er zu dir?

----------


## styleboy

JA genau für Meine angst und dieses psichotische wo ich habe  
das mit dem leere gefühl hab ich noch ganicht erwähnt

----------


## das_bienchen

wann musst du wieder hin? und was hast du für tabletten bekommen?

----------


## styleboy

ich habe seroquel bekommen in 25 mg dosis ich soll die abends nehmen erstmal 1 woche 25 und wenn ich das gut vertrage dann kann ich auf 50 mg gehen 
ich hab kein termin ausgemacht der arzt hat gesagt ich soll mich melden bei ihm

----------


## das_bienchen

zum seroquel hab ich dir in dem anderen tread schon was getippert :-)
auf alle fälle solltest du dich wieder vorstellen wenn du das gefühl hast es schlägt nicht an. 
wobei ich ehrlich nicht verstehen kann das medikamente ohne weitere kontrolle verschrieben werden

----------


## styleboy

ich sitze auch momentan nur daheim rum und das schon paar monate lang weil ich einfach nicht mehr raus gehn kann weils mir voll scheiße geht wenn ich raus gehe und wenn ich drinne bin gehts einiger maßen die schule hab ich abgebrochen wegen meiner fuck erkrankung das is alles sau diebrimierend für mich nächste woche geh ich in einem internat wo ich mein abschluss nach machen kann ich hab voll angst dahin zu gehn ich hab angst davor das es mir voll scheiße geht da wegen meiner angst psichose des is so extra so ein internat für leute die eine lernbehinderung haben aber das hab ich nicht ohh man ich glaube ürgentwie das ich das nicht ganz durch ziehen kann 
ja okay thx 
boa ey ich hoffe einfach das diese tabletten helfen ich hab schon so viele tabletten ausbrobiert keine haben mir bisher geholfen und das warn bestimmt schon so 10 stück ich find das so scheiße das die nicht bei mir angeschlagen sind die tabletten 
also 10 verschiedene tabletten 
das letzte was ich genommen habe war zyprexa und hat nicht geholfen ich hab von den tabletten voll die gleichgewichtssörungen bekommen das war voll etzend

----------


## das_bienchen

seid wann bist du denn schon in Behandlung? Das schlimme an psychischen erkrankungen ist das man nicht wei bei einem bruch sagen kann so du bist in paar wochen geheielt. Warst du schon mal Stationär oder hast du schon mal an eine Tagesklinik gedacht? Ich meine wenn im moment gar nichts geht? 
ich drück dir auf alle fälle die daumen das du schaffst was du dir vorgenommen hast :-) der versuch ist es wert

----------


## styleboy

10 is ein bischer übertrieben gewesen aber über 5 warn es auf jeden fall

----------


## das_bienchen

iss doch kein problem :-) das mit der Behandlungsdauer war rein interesse halber

----------


## styleboy

auf jeden fall ich muss da ürgentwie durch ich möchte ja nicht harz 4 empfenger werden  
aber ich hab voll angst 
ja ich war schonmal stationer in behandlung 3 mal fand ich nicht so brickelt da naja 
ich hab die psichose schon fast 5 jahre lang und die krankheit quellt mich jeden tag tag für tag also ich hab nicht so was das ich stimmen oder ürgent so ein zeug sehe ich hab andere sachen

----------


## das_bienchen

eine psychose kann man ssich ja auch nicht nur mit stimmen hören etc vorstellen, weitverbreiteter irrglaube. 
erzähl doch mal wann gehts genau los und wie haste dich auf das internat vorbereitet? 
Also wenn du einfach jemand brauchst der zuhört tipper einfach los. 
ich bin nicht gläubig aber eine gute motivation ist der glaube meiner meinung nach und das ist das wichtigste. Den ersten Schritt hast du doch schon gemacht du hast was geändert und versuchst dein leben zu meistern und schau nach vorn und ganz wichtig setzt dir kleine ziele über die du dich freuen kannst, das motiviert ungemein ;-) 
ich geh jetzt mal schlafen :-) ich schau morgen nochmal rein lass es dir gut gehn

----------


## styleboy

ürgentwie 
okay ich wünsch dir eine gute nacht bis morgen

----------


## das_bienchen

und lass dich nicht runter ziehen!

----------


## styleboy

okay  :Smiley:  
ich find es sau cool von dir das du leuten hilfst die brobleme haben  :Smiley:

----------


## das_bienchen

helfen :-) zuhören :-) wenns hilft freu ich mich :-) es geht doch einem oft selber so das man jemand braucht zum zuhören

----------


## styleboy

ja das stimmt schon 
 Gestern hab ich diese tabletten genommen und ich hatte wieder haufenweiße nebenwirkungen ich hab so ein pech immer ich hab mich benommen gefühlt ich konnte kaum stehen und laufen weil ich auf einmal total müde war ich hatte voll die komischen gedanken auf einmal ich hab schlecht geschlafen wohl ich die ganze zeit so richtig richtig müde war das härteste war ja wenn ich gestanden habe hab ich das gefühl gehabt gleich kip ich um mir war voll komisch mir gings richtig scheise gestern abend heute gehts mir wieder besser so harte nebenwirkingen hatte ich bisher noch nicht gehabt  :Sad:  Ohh mann 
ich hatte auch so komische gefühle voll hart z.b. das ich meine brille aufgesetzt hätte wohl ich sie nicht aufgesetzt hatte und ich hatte so komische gefühle am ganzen körper die ich kaum beschreiben kann auf jeden fall warn diese gefühle voll schlimm und mein herzschlag hat sich ma kurz verlangsarmt 
ich finds voll dippremierend schon wieder jetzt hätte ich gedacht die tabletten würde mir helfen bei meinen broblemen und dann machen dies noch schlimmer ey ich hatte echt gefühl ich hätte was gekifft so scheiße gings mir

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hallo, 
ich glaube, deswegen musst du nicht 3 Beiträge im Abstand von 2-3 Minuten posten. Warum benutzt du nicht den Bearbeiten Button, um den Beitrag der gerade von dir geschrieben wurde zu erweitern?
Außerdem würde ich es schön finden, du würdest Satzzeichen benutzen. Das hast du bestimmt in der Schule auch gelernt. Oder? 
Nun zu deinem Problem. Wenn dein Psychiater mit seinen Medikamenten nicht weiter kommt, sollte er dich stationär einweisen. Dort wird man gezielter mit deinem Problem arbeiten können.

----------


## lucy230279

schluss aus ende!! 
der umgang bleibt respektvoll und höflich! 
es war vll etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt von wheelchairpower doch im grunde muss ich ihr recht geben, man kann beiträge auch bearbeiten 
und es ist nicht einfach deine beiträge zu lesen, da es relativ schwierig aufgrund der fehlerhaften orthographie ist. 
und du, styleboy, erteilst hier niemandem anweisungen, das ist aufgabe der moderatoren und des administrators, so es denn vonnöten ist 
und jetzt, back to topic

----------


## Patientenschubser

> ...schwierig aufgrund der fehlerhaften orthographie ist.
> ....

 Welche?  
@Styleboy,
ganz ehrlich es ist mehr als schwer dein Geschreibsel zu enträtseln. 
Außerdem setze dem Vorwort von Lucy noch einen drauf, wenn du dich weiter so benehmen solltest wirst du gesperrt.

----------


## das_bienchen

ich glaub ich hab grad bissl was verpasst? Warum entspringt hier denn gleich so ne Diskussion?

----------


## Patientenschubser

es geht um einen Beitrag den du nicht mehr sehen kannst.
Styleboy weiß worum es geht! 
Jetzt bitte zurück zum Thema

----------


## styleboy

tut mir voll leid was ich gesagt hab

----------


## spokes

> ich hab mich benommen gefühlt ich konnte kaum stehen und laufen weil ich auf einmal total müde war ...................

 Es gibt Antidepressiva, die sedierend (müde machend) und beruhigend wirken.   
Ich nehme Mirtazapin und wenn das anfängt zu wirken, habe ich ein ähnliches Gefühl. Ich werde sehr müde, kann kaum noch stehen, mir wird fast alles sowas von egal...

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wichtig ist das du das mit deinem Arzt besprichst.
Der kann dich sicherlich besser aufklären und dir ggf ein anderes Präparat verordnen das nicht so Müde macht.

----------


## styleboy

Alles klar danke für eure Antworten. 
Der Arzt hat zu mir gesagt ich soll die tabletten von Seroquel die helfte nehmen also 25 mg teilen ich versuchs erstmal damit und dann mal schauen. 
Danke nochmal für die Hilfe!

----------


## hugo

Hallo alle zusammen,
bin neu hier und möchte mich kurz vorstellen. -mir geht es auch oft so, dass ich mich total leer fühle keine Freude mehr habe, immer schlapp und ausgelaugt.
Ich habe keine Probleme stehe mitten im Leben habe einen ganz tollen Beruf ( kosmetikerin)
in dem ich aufgehe. Habe keine finz. und sonstige Probleme. bin in Behandlung und nehme Cymbalta 60 mg 1 morgens. bin mittags immer total geschafft und möchte mich hinlegen. Habe auf meiner linken Körperhälfte teilweise wie Taubheitsgefühle. Das fing an vor ca. 15 Jahren ja so lange schon und keiner hat mir bis jetzt richtig geholfen.
Habe damals eine Ausschabung gehabt und hatte ganz dolle Angst vor dem Laborergebnis was aber o.k. war. von da an habe ich diese phyischen Probleme.
Wer kann mir einen Rat geben wie ich meiter machen soll. Habe schon ausprobiert, Homöopathie, Bachlüten und was es sonst noch so gibt. Hat alles nicht geholfen. 
Danke für eure Hilfe
LG hugo :Cry:

----------

